# Bumper Paint Colour Code



## thegreatpan (Oct 29, 2007)

Happy new year one and all, mine didn't get off to a good start, I went to get the Arto out of the storage barn, Regrettably during the reversing I was concentrating on what was behind I was to close to a metal post at the front, the result of which is a scuffed front bumper, bumper appears to be grey paint in fibreglass.  . Does anyone know of where I can get hold of the paint colour code?


----------



## thegreatpan (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi All, 

I've been told the paint code is NCS S 5000 N, The automotive paint suppliers in our area use RAL and BS Colours not NCS, can anyone help me out with a supplier?


----------

